# préempté



## totor

Amigos,

parecería ser que el *droit de préemption* es lo que en español se llamaría *derecho de preferencia*.

Sin embargo, no entiendo mucho qué tiene que ver eso en esta frase:

*L'enjeu est à nouveau de fabriquer, de réinventer, des institutions "laïques", c'est-à-dire des institutions qui ne soient pas préemptées par les rapports sociaux et culturels.*


----------



## lpfr

¡Definitivamente Totor, tiene usted el don de encontrar frases incomprensibles! 
  Usted ha comprendido bien lo que quiere decir "préempter". Pero leo la frase, la hago leer a mi esposa, y no le encontramos sentido. Eso no quiere decir nada, es "baratin" escrito por "des brasseurs de vent". ¡Buena suerte! ¡Seguiré este hilo para ver que proponen los otros!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lo que yo creo:

*Instituciones de las que no se apoderen o apropien las relaciones sociales o culturales.*


----------



## totor

lpfr said:


> ¡Definitivamente Totor, tiene usted el don de encontrar frases incomprensibles!



¡Y eso que no viste algunas anteriores!

En cuanto a lo que tú dices, Víctor, eso es bastante parecido a *cooptado*, ¿no?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

Je dirais que plus de préférences, il s'agirait de favoritisme.

Mais c'est juste une interprétation personnelle.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¿Tú dices *favorecidas*, Gévy?


----------



## Gévy

Sí, algo por el estilo. Es así como lo veo, pero me gustaría tener la opinión de los demás, pues es una postura personal, no sé si es una visión correcta del asunto.

Espera a ver qué nos comentan nuestros amigos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Tout de même ça me plaît, Gévy, *favorecidas*, ça fait sens.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Totalmente de acuerdo con Ipfr! C'est de la boullie pour les chats (à traduire en espagnol)
L'auteur ferait bien de s'inspirer de la maxime de Boileau: _ce qui se conçoit bien, s'exprime clairement
et les mots pour le dire, vous viennent aisément.
_Ainsi les lecteurs et les traducteurs auraient leur tâche grandement facilitée.
Bonsoir


----------



## totor

GURB said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con Ipfr! C'est de la boullie pour les chats (à traduire en espagnol)



C'est formidable, Gurb. Maintenant, tu peux le publier à tambour battant.

Par exemple: *¡Chaque fois que l'auteur ne s'exprime pas bien, le traducteur se croira tenu de ne pas le traduire!*

El único problema es que así me voy a quedar sin trabajo  .

En cuanto a *C'est de la boullie pour les chats*, puedes decir: *Es un trabajo {inútil / de balde}.*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Se trata de favoritismo está claro pero creo que si empleas _favorecidas _aquí se puede llegar a un contrasentido.
- ... instituciones que no sean favorecidas... me parece bastante más neutro que _préemtées_. _Préempter _se refiere a un derecho contra el cual nada puede hacerse.

Me parecen mejores las propuestas de Víctor, a las que añado, aunque consciente que está vez es más fuerte que en francés: _secuestradas _(de ante mano)/ _embargadas_... lo que recuerda el vocabulario de derecho que tenemos en la frase francesa.

Sólo mi opinión.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Me parecen mejores las propuestas de Víctor, a las que añado, aunque consciente que está vez es más fuerte que en francés: _secuestradas _(de ante mano)/ _embargadas_... lo que recuerda el vocabulario de derecho que tenemos en la frase francesa.



… o lo que puse en mi post 4 que Víctor no me contestó todavía, Martine:

*Instituciones que no sean cooptadas por las relaciones sociales o culturales.*

¿Te parece viable?

En todo caso, es tan incomprensible como *préempté*  .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...

No sé que decirte, Totor, según la definición de la RAE, no lo usaría en este sentido porque el sujeto es "las relaciones" y en esta frase (quizá cambie con lo que sigue) no se habla de votación:


> * 1.     * tr. Llenar las vacantes que se producen en el seno de una corporación mediante el voto de los integrantes de ella.



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> En cuanto a lo que tú dices, Víctor, eso es bastante parecido a *cooptado*, ¿no?*.*


 
*Totor*, para mí, *cooptar* no encaja nada bien en este caso. Sin embargo, curiosamente, *copar* sí que encajaría. 

Creo que el autor pone la palabra *laïques* entre comillas para indicar que las instituciones que habría que reinventar deben ser neutrales, es decir, instituciones que no puedan ser reivindicadas, invadidas (*copadas*) por movimientos sociales o culturales, al igual que las instituciones laicas no pueden serlo por la Iglesia. Dicho en otras palabras, instituciones lo suficientemente independientes como para que esos movimientos no puedan acapararlas y apropiárselas.

Mantengo mi propuesta de traducción, cambiando quizá la palabra relaciones por movimientos:

*Instituciones de las que no se apoderen o apropien los movimientos sociales o culturales.*

EDIT:

O bien:

*Instituciones que no sean presa de los movimientos sociales o culturales.*


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Instituciones que no sean presa de los movimientos sociales o culturales.*



Ah, ésta sí me gustó, Víctor.

Y tienes razón en cuanto a *cooptar*. Yo tenía la impresión de que significaba casi lo mismo, pero el DRAE dice que no.


----------



## Mirelia

La respuesta de Víctor Pérez es esclarecedora. Sin embargo, no estoy muy de acuerdo con el uso aquí de "copar". 

DRAE:
*2. *tr. Conseguir en una elección todos los puestos.

Sí, por extensión, podría ser, pero no termina de convencerme porque en la Argentina el uso de este verbo pertenece mucho más al lenguaje coloquial y, sin serlo, suena, me suena a lunfardo. Tal vez sea una cuestión subjetiva.

Veo mejor "apropiarse", por ejemplo. O "monopolizar". 

Tengo dudas también con el cambio de "relaciones" a "movimientos". Aquí Totor tendría que decir si el contexto lo autoriza.


----------



## totor

Mirelia said:


> Tengo dudas también con el cambio de "relaciones" a "movimientos". Aquí Totor tendría que decir si el contexto lo autoriza.



Sí, Mirelia, totalmente; el término "relaciones" no es esencial aquí.

También estoy de acuerdo con vos por lo que respecta a la palabra "copar", tan usada por nuestros adolescentes  . "Esto me copa, es copado, etcétera."

Por eso destaqué de entre todas las opciones la última que él señaló: *instituciones que no sean presa de los movimientos sociales y culturales*.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En efecto, *Mirelia*, copar es bastante coloquial (aunque no creo que pertenezca al lunfardo) pero, si te fijas, solo lo he usado para ampliar la explicación: no lo he usado en mi propuesta final.


----------



## Mirelia

Es cierto, Víctor Pérez. No sé porqué *me copé* con esa sugerencia tuya inicial, tan *copada*, aunque lo hice para rebatirla. En fin, contradicciones que una, de tanto en tanto, se permite... ...reconocer.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mirelia said:


> Es cierto, Víctor Pérez. No sé porqué *me copé* con esa sugerencia tuya inicial, tan *copada*, aunque lo hice para rebatirla. En fin, contradicciones que una, de tanto en tanto, se permite... ...reconocer.


 
No te preocupes, _nami_, lo importante es que lo _junaras_...


----------

